# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не могу загрузить данные с диска 1с Медицина

## Foster14

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой:
Пытаюсь загрузить данные с ИТС Медицина - Аптечные товары, вылетает ошибка: "ошибка открытия базы документов" и ничего не грузится.
Конфигурация Больничная аптека 1.0.6.1.
Спасибо!

----------


## mistcry

Вы не поверите, но всё ещё актуально. Это как-то лечится? с сайта тоже не грузит.

----------


## guzel.prog.1c2

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой:
> Пытаюсь загрузить данные с ИТС Медицина - Аптечные товары, вылетает ошибка: "ошибка открытия базы документов" и ничего не грузится.
> Конфигурация Больничная аптека 1.0.6.1.
> Спасибо!


здравсвуйте! можете поделиться итс медицина?

----------

